# Cómo construir y financiar tu propia nave espacial



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2012)

Una buena historia, para que no dejen de soñar. 

*Construir una nave espacial casera puede parecer un proyecto demasiado arriesgado, pero para el danés Peter Madsen y su socio no hay mejor cosa a la que dedicar su tiempo.*







Y todo, sin ser millonarios ni cobrar un sólo dólar por la labor.

"Cuando uno dedica su tiempo a algo que ama, pero que no le da dinero, los principales problemas son la comida y el alojamiento. Cuando estaba construyendo mi submarino hallé una forma fácil de resolver el segundo, me fui vivir en él", explica Madsen, quien no carece de experiencia en proyectos amateur.

Primero fue el submarino, construido con donaciones privadas y el trabajo de una decena de voluntarios.

Y ahora su objetivo es un poco más ambicioso: una nave espacial tripulada. Entre estos dos proyectos han transcurridos varios años pero hay algo que los une: ambos son sin ánimo de lucro y se financian con el crowdsourcing, es decir, a con pequeñas donaciones privadas hechas por cualquiera a través de Internet.

Y quienes participan en el proyecto Copenhaguen Suborbitals no cobran ni una sola moneda: son gente que tiene otro trabajo, que ha decidido donar parte de su tiempo por amor a los cohetes espaciales y que encontró a otros que quisieron apoyarlos.

"Nos dirige el amor, hacemos esto por amor a los cohetes espaciales, por amor a ver la nave alzarse en cielo azul y dirigirse hacia el espacio", cuenta Peter Madsen a BBC Mundo. Pero, a pesar de ser muy poderoso, el amor no es suficiente para lanzar por si solo al espacio a un aparato con cientos de kilos de peso. ¿Qué más hace falta?

*Una nave espacial "hecha en casa"*

En 2008 Peter Madsen y Kristian von Bengstom decidieron dedicarse en tiempo completo a su sueño de crear una nave espacial, y para ello fundaron Copenhaguen Suborbitals.
"Queríamos demostrar que este tipo de proyectos pueden llevarse a cabo sin la necesidad de un gobierno que te apoye”, cuenta Madsen. "Solo hacen falta dos cosas: dinero y buenas idea”. Y en los comienzos las ideas estaban, pero el dinero no.

El segundo prototipo de la compañía realizó un vuelo de 21 segundos y recogió importante material para seguir trabajando.

Pero Madsen tenía clara una cosa: "si tu idea es lo suficientemente buena, puede provocar un milagro".

*Y el milagro ocurrió.*

Tan solo un mes después de que en septiembre de 2010, tras dos años de trabajo, el grupo intentase su primer intento (fallido) de lanzar una nave al espacio, un grupo de aficionados decidió apoyar el proyecto, con el fin de recaudar dinero.

En unas semanas el grupo contó con más de 500 miembros y lanzó una página web por la que cualquiera puede hacerse socio por unos US$ 20 dólares al mes, o donar cualquier cantidad de una sola vez.

"Aunque parezca paradójico, parece que hay más dinero para proyectos sin ánimo de lucro que para aquellos que buscan beneficio", cuenta Madsen.

"Nuestro primer lanzamiento atrajo mucha atención. Un periódico danés le dedicó un artículo, donde mencionaba que no teníamos dinero para continuar el proyecto durante más de dos meses, lo cual era verdad. A raíz de esto un grupo se organizó para apoyarnos y recaudar fondos. En poco tiempo tenia docenas de miembros, y así pudimos continuar con nuestro sueño”, asegura Madsen.

Esta forma de financiación se denomina crowdsourcing y en la actualidad existen diferentes plataformas digitales que facilitan el proceso de recolección de fondos para proyectos que pueden ser desde documentales hasta películas, pasando por libros o discos.

El responsable cuelga la idea de un proyecto, y al que le guste, realiza una donación.
Y aunque grandes proyectos han visto la luz gracias a este sistema, la nave espacial de estos dos daneses es sin duda uno de los ejemplos de crowdsourcing más ambiciosos que se han visto hasta el momento.

Copenhaguen Suborbitals dispone de un presupuesto de unos US$ 60.000 al año, con los que, según cuenta Madsen, se compra principalmente material para la nave.





El segundo prototipo de la compañía realizó un vuelo de 21 segundos y recogió importante material para seguir trabajando.

*De Dinamarca, hacia el espacio exterior*

En su segundo intento este danés y su equipo lanzaron una nave al espacio desde una plataforma en el mar Báltico. Y a pesar de que el vuelo duró solo 21 segundos, se recolectaron importantes datos con los que continuar el trabajo. La siguiente fase ya está en marcha, y el objetivo final es conseguir poner en órbita un módulo tripulado por una persona.

"No usaremos mas tiempo que lo que necesitó el proyecto Apollo en llevar el hombre a la luna", vaticina Madsen, que se declara un hombre impaciente y especialmente decepcionado con la forma de encarar los vuelos espaciales de las agencias oficiales como la NASA.
"Mucha de las razones de este proyecto es que estamos frustrados con el mundo de la ingeniería espacial, la NASA y el resto de agencias no hacen lo suficiente. Nuestra respuesta es hacerlo por nosotros mismos", asegura el danés.

Esta frustración es una potente fuerza que lo lleva, junto con su equipo, a seguir adelante. 

"Si la NASA no lo hace, ¿por que no puedo hacerlo yo?"

Fuente BBC Mundo


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 5, 2012)

Este comentario no será considerado amistoso, estoy seguro.

Como construir tu propio colisionador de hadrones en el fondo de tu casa...

Hay "cosas" que requieren unas condiciones de mínima, son esas condiciones sin las cuales es totalmente inviable un proyecto o lo que sea.
Por supuesto, hay honrosas excepciones, Wikipedia es un claro ejemplo,.... si los diversos grupos que desarrollaron, implementaron y llevaron el proyecto adelante se hubiesen puesto a diseñar las reglas que normarían la forma y métodos a cumplir para que ese proyecto fuera posible, estarían aún escribiendo un borrador.... simplemente se hizo, se llevó adelante fué un hecho consumado....
No hay trampa retórica en este ejemplo, simplemente que llevarlo adelante no "exigía" físicos teóricos, ingenieros nucleares, astrónomos, matemáticos, ingenieros químicos, matemáticos, fisicos, matemáticos, médicos, matemáticos, logística, matemáticos, ingenieros electricos, matemáticos, geólogos, matemáticos, ingenieros electronicos,matemáticos, proyectistas, matemáticos, arquitectos de software, matemáticos y un pequeño ejército de matemáticos....., como así también auxiliares.... una cantidad de plantas satelites donde se fabricaban los combustibles, las piezas, la electrónica, los sensores.

Al parecer todo esto es inútil... la ex URSS y los USA, al parecer descubrieron el negocio de las coimas (dádivas ilegales por negocios con tinte fraudulento pagando mas de lo que realmente era o se necesitaba)  gigantescas e inventaron toda esta parafernalia para hacerse ricos unos pocos......

Creo, sospecho y diría que apuesto hasta 2 U$S, que lo que esta manada de mal paridos lo que primero hace es asegurarse su trabajo, inventan una fuente de trabajo donde el primer objetivo es que les finacien un proyecto y que para ejecutar ese proyecto los tengan que sostener, sus necesidades diarias, terrenales y humanas porque si no el proyecto fracasa, con lo que sobra lo gastan en lo necesario e imprescindible para mantener vivo el anzuelo.



> "Cuando uno dedica su tiempo a algo que ama, pero que no le da dinero, los principales problemas son la comida y el alojamiento. Cuando estaba construyendo mi submarino hallé una forma fácil de resolver el segundo, me fui vivir en él", explica Madsen, quien no carece de experiencia en proyectos amateur


Claro, el maldito no tiene una vida, así que le dá lo mismo vivir en un canal, un agujero, una zanja, así que organizar algo mas inteligente y vivir de los incautos es una mejor idea, porque este tipo no se fué a vivir con esposa e hijos........

Lo que realmente me revela es que existe gente que realmente hacen sacrificios a cambio de nada, por el solo hecho de ayudar a otros, pero estos casos son como los zánganos de la colmena que hay que alimentar y ni siquiera aportan lo suficiente como el animalito... que al menos su función es fecundar a la reina, nó... estos mal paridos solo construyen su nicho de trabajo a cambio de nada.

Ahora... me surge una pregunta espontánea... el fabricó "su" submarino..... que pasó con el? se abandonó la industria del submarino clásico y se tomaron los diseños de este vivillo?
Me parece que nó... el proyecto fué construir "su" submarino.......

En fin... hay veces que pienso, que si en lugar de hitler hubieran ocupado ese puesto este tipo de gentes a que cosas nos hubieran obligado?
El tipo estaba enfermo de poder mesianico, pero estaba convencido, era un horror viviente, pero estaba convencido a través de su deformado cristal de la realidad, pero este tipo de gentes son estafadores a conciencia, inmorales a conciencia cabal, totalmente desvergonzados, para ellos el resto de la humanidad son una sarta de idiotas útiles que harán cuanta cosa se le antoje a él... (y muy errado no está)....

Bueno, para el que quiera, tengo como armar un colisionador de hadrones casero, solo se necesitan unos pocos imanes, algo fluorescente y un poco de espacio....

En la misma línea de pensamientos de estos individuos:
Si no lo hace el CERN, porque no puedo hacerlo yo?

.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2012)

Respecto a constructores vocacionales hace poco solicité y me dio permiso de publicar en el Foro  un tema sobre anodizado el creador de esta página:

​

Que se está armando un avión de 2 plazas *DIY*


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 7, 2012)

He visto armar pequeñas avionetas con el motor de un ford Prefect, no me sorprende nada.
Maquinas que vuelen por debajo de la estratosfera echas de forma casera hay miles.

.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> He visto armar pequeñas avionetas con el motor de un *ford Prefect*, no me sorprende nada.
> Maquinas que vuelen por debajo de la estratosfera echas de forma casera hay miles.
> 
> .-


 
Ese auto *tiene el mismo motor* que el Ford Baby 1938 o Ford Ten (diez) , salvo que el Baby no tenía bomba de agua , era termosifón. Algo de 1200 cm³ cámara L (valvulas al block)









Mas o menos la misma cosa que el motor del Ford A o del Ford T , con la dínamo arriba.

Tuve y aprendí a manejar en uno de esos y lo doblaba casi en dos ruedas , primer dueño mi abuelo


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 7, 2012)

*DOSMETROS*
Casi me haces llorar, mi tío me llevaba con 9 años la vueltita hasta el supermercado a hacer compras y cuando llegaba a levantar 40 KPH quedaba mudo de la excitación... lo llegó a vender con el tapizado original... snif... snif... que recuerdos por dios...

*fernandob*
Creo que tienes los conocimientos suficientes para saber que lo que pretende no es posible ni para 10000 fanáticos como el, a ver... vos y yo *tenemos el nivel de conocimientos mínimos e indispensables* para saber que no podemos armar un colisionador de hadrones en el fondo de la casa o en un campo cualquiera, ahora hacé una traslación aq algo muchísimo mas complejo en terminos de logistica de todo tipo y francamente eso no cierra ni por un segundo.
Claro que cualquiera puede hacer con su tiempo lo que desee, pero si dentro de lo que desea está construir un lindo cuentito para incautos, deja de ser entretenimiento para ser una...........ESTAFA a crédulos e inocentes.
Lo que me cae de sorpresa es que vos con lo crítico que sos, que no dejás pasar una, aceptes sin siquiera sonrojarte una aberración como esta, que la aceptes!!!! loco, estamos al horno...
Todos son genios en la medida que no los desenmascaren.

El proyecto Arianne (remitirse al siguiente hilo)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/flete-espacial-59957/

se perdió una ganga con este tipo.
Por un segundo, tan solo por un segundo... que esperamos nosotros para hacer lo mismo y poner nuestros satelites en orbita ya ?????????????????? es mas..... te la facilito mas... CUBA, son todos estúpidos que no se ponen a tirar satelites ????????????? si es de facil...!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vamos chicos...  quiero comenzar con el colisionador de hadrones... ya tengo los imanes, una virgencita fluorescente y tengo visto un terrenito baldío para hacer las primeras pruebas... vamos colaboren en este MI proyecto con SUS donaciones.......
Loco, te tenía como uno mas que queda de la parte de la reserva moral y poca verguenza que le queda a este país, como derrapaste ....

*Para mí*... si yo fuera ciudadano Danés, imprimo unos afiches convocando a la población a concurrir a una plaza pública piedra en mano y que nos explique un poquito....

Vas a ver como se terminan los vuelos espaciales hechos en casa y los trenes bala (te acordas?) en paises donde se matan porque los trenes que tienen no frenan....

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:
			
		

> Para mí... si yo fuera ciudadano Danés, imprimo unos afiches convocando a la población a *concurrir a una plaza pública piedra en mano *y que nos explique un poquito....


no sera demasio?  si ya todos se dan cuenta de la estafa o avivada del tipo ,si les das dinero ya es culpa de uno





			
				Ferdinando12 dijo:
			
		

> *Vas a ver como se terminan los vuelos espaciales hechos en casa y los trenes bala (te acordas?) en paises donde se matan porque los trenes que tienen no frenan....*


que yo sepa se gastaron millones en el estudio/desarrollo del proyecto y se freno porque la oposición puso el grito en el cielo, de todos modos igual se afanaron dinero .
si no ay tren bala es porque la opo no brindo su apoyo ¡¡
PD;
     si ya se vas a pensar que soy agente k ¡¡¡ y pinguino ¡¡  pero para mantener el equilibrio es solo los días pares ,los dias impares cambio de bando ,así tengo las dos perceptiva ,si asi de loco ¡¡ los días pares defiendo el gobierno y los impares despotrico con este gobierno. así su majestad el rey julien rey de todas las cosas equilibra las cosas y da justicia parcial y también imparcial ,es no se todavía cual de las dos justicia es la correcta quack


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Claro, que alguien te dé dinero porque sí, por su propia voluntad y nó por un lindo cuentito armado, es parte y forma parte de las acciones personales no observables...

Pero cuando alguien "arma" un lindo cuentito y se basa en TU desconocimiento y se apoya en tu buena voluntad, pasa a ser algo inmoral.

Los que se dan cuenta por supuesto... no aportan... los que no se dan cuenta aportan por el cuentito... las personas que le donan no aparecen de la nada.. existe un anzuelo...
Entendés donde está el dilema moral..? 
Bah.. para mí no hay dilema ninguno, estos son los estafadores de la fé.
.-

PD:
Menos mal que no tenemos un tren bala... te imaginas donde habria frenado???
No estamos maduros para un tren bala...
No estamos maduros para tener un pais serio...
Fijate los gobernantes que tenemos....
Tenemos que cambiar...

.-


----------



## fernandob (Mar 7, 2012)

ferdinando , yo me remito a la nota, es mas, dicen que lanzaron un cohete que duro 21 segundos, no es mucho, no veo gran verso .........lo demas son ambiciones de el tipo .
asi como esta la nota NO puedo saber si es un fanatico de haer cosas o un cagador.
no tengo forma de saberlo.

luego te puse bien claro que una cosa es lanzar un cohete, que he visto videos , no es moco de pavo, suficiente potencia, estabilidad, materiales para que soporten el calor.....

una cosa es criticar a un pibe que viene a pedir que le hagan la tarea.
y como dije siempre:
solo juzgo ESO que pusieron aca , si es verdad o no no se.
como vos decis y como yo dije :
hacer un cohete que sea controlable, util y que ademas lleve a alguien vivo no es algo simple, es mas bien para un desarrollo de un pais.

yo que se quizas hoy no estoy muy negativo y vos si.
no se.
quizas veo la parte buena: una ilucion, un fanatico y otros que se prenden.
quizas veo ultimamente en las noticias tanto garca gigante que esto es una pequeñez y prefiero ver lo bueno , que quizas lo es.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> que yo sepa se gastaron millones en el estudio/desarrollo del proyecto y se freno porque la oposición puso el grito en el cielo, de todos modos igual se afanaron dinero .
> si no ay tren bala es porque la opo no brindo su apoyo ¡¡
> PD;
> si ya se vas a pensar que soy agente k ¡¡¡ y pinguino ¡¡ pero para mantener el equilibrio es solo los días pares ,los dias impares cambio de bando ,así tengo las dos perceptiva ,si asi de loco ¡¡ los días pares defiendo el gobierno y los impares despotrico con este gobierno. así su majestad el rey julien rey de todas las cosas equilibra las cosas y da justicia parcial y también imparcial ,es no se todavía cual de las dos justicia es la correcta quack


 
lo de el tren bala es otra cosa, ahi no se gastaron millones en estudio, todos esos millones de estudio fueron una estafa.

y por otro lado , la cosa de un tren bala IMPORTADO cae sola hoy con lo de las importaciones cerradas y si a eso le sumas que no hay repuestos ni para trenes viejso ahi te das cuenta lo ridiculo que es, no hace falta estudios.

cualquiera te dice que cualquier obra de ese tipo se comienza en casa y se termina en casa, eso es lo que logra SUSTENTABILIDAD.
no pdes ser un pais bananero que si mañana se pelea con el que fabrica en europa los repuestos de el tren bala te quedas sin tren bala.
eso no es de la altura de un pais.

fijense este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/conseguir-turbinas-220v-argentina-tarea-imposible-68734/

aca ya lo menciono :
LA TAREA DE UN GOBIERNO es impulsar que se abra por ejemplo una fabrica de aviones, y con su consiguiente area de investigacion y desarrollo y con su consiguiente impulsion de PYMES que le proverran insumos.çhay un ejemplo aca clasico que fue LA FORD .
pero me cuentan que años atras se fabricaban aca aviones y otras yerbas.
en fin, la tarea de un gobierno es impulsar esas cosas, pero aca es todo lo contrario, ya no hay mas que ganas de robar en el ambito de el estado .

*ferdinando* de nuevo te digo : quizs tengas razon en tu intuicion, pero yo veo (o quiero ver) a un tipo con ganas de hacer algo, probar, es obvio que no va a llegar a mandar un tripulante , pero quizas si lanzar un cohete con filmadora y algo mas serio aun , si eso ya lo han hecho.
para estafadores.........veo todos los dias.
ademas..................anda a saber como llego la noticia, como telefono descompuesto, con tal de dar noticias, no vi la web de el señor, ahi si uno sabria si hay verso y exageracion o no , leyendo su web e informes de estado de como va, loq ue tiene y sus trabas......
aunque .........seguro el burro escribe la web en danes, en vez de castellano...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 7, 2012)

> quizas veo ultimamente en las noticias tanto garca gigante que esto es una pequeñez y prefiero ver lo bueno , que quizas lo es.



Buen punto.... pero para cambiar las cosas en serio: *Plaza pública, piedra en mano*.

.-

Respecto del post inicial: Ese proyecto *NO SE PUEDE HACER* sin un tren bala lleno de oro, sin 12000 planes descansar y sin 12 asociaciones con Schoklender y Bonafini dirigiendo esto.
Lo firmo y lo afirmo, es irrealizable el proyecto por parte de particulares o privados sin apoyo gubernamental.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

fernand2 dijo:
			
		

> Menos mal que no tenemos un tren bala... te imaginas donde habria frenado???


y por mar del plata ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡





			
				fer dijo:
			
		

> *lo de el tren bala es otra cosa, ahi no se gastaron millones en estudio, todos esos millones de estudio fueron una estafa.
> 
> y por otro lado , la cosa de un tren bala IMPORTADO cae sola hoy con lo de las importaciones cerradas y si a eso le sumas que no hay repuestos ni para trenes viejso ahi te das cuenta lo ridiculo que es, no hace falta estudios.*


esoooo es verdad , loco se afanan todo aca


----------



## fernandob (Mar 7, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> : *Plaza pública, piedra en mano*.
> .-


 
mira, yo mucho tiempo pense en algo parecido, que Dios y la patria tendrian que ser algo mas concreto, tipo mas efectivo y brutal.

pero......escucho a mucha gente que esta indignada con este gobierno , pero escucho a mucha gente que dice todo lo contrario.
y eso me hace darme cuenta que si se hiciese eso que decis y te marque , lo unico que se conseguiria seria una guerra civil en esa plaza, y los gobernantes en el palco cagandose de risa.

es mas, por mas gobierno BUENO Y JUSTO , siempre habra gente que ira a tirarles piedras.
es un tema muy dificil, muy dificl.

si tenes un rato te voy a escribir un ejercicio que una vez pense en como planificar un gobierno justo y bueno , de verdad, ojo .
(pero te repito, choca con mucha gente igual ) 

una vez pense en una forma simple de hacer una prueba, no sabia si funcionaria o no y era asi:

uso 2 pizarras, en este caso seran cada una de un color distinto.
en una pongo las cosas que se que estan mal, que todos sabemso estan mal, y luego en la otra anotare simplemente lo opuesto, a ver que sale y si se puede hacer:

*LO QUE ESTA MAL :*
*1 -- gente que gobierne a perpetuidad o muchos años*
*2 -- gente que sea impune*
*3 -- poca gente manejando la torta da impunidad*
*4 -- que la gente que estuvo en el poder pueda volver*
*5 -- que un tipo que no sabe de un tema pueda decidir*
*6-- se elijen a los politicos luego de hacer campaña y todo ese verso .*
*7 -- falta de transparencia hace daño *
*8 -- un cargo politico da $$ y buena jubilacion *
*9 --- la politica es para unos pocos que cocinan la torta.*


*LO OPUESTO (supuestamente bien ) *
*1 -- el que gobierne lo haga solo un año o 2 , todos , desde presidente a diputados.*
*2 -- no hay impunidad, terminan y se hace auditoria y se juzga lo malo o deltio *
*3 -- MUCHA GENTE en cada gobierno *
*4 -- una vez y nunca mas*
*5 -- en cada tema deciden los que saben *
*6 -- nada de elegir y mens con verso, otra forma donde todos participen .*
*7 -- asi que transparencia viene bien *
*8 -- nada de eso , nada.*
*9 -- y tampoco de esto, la politica sea de todos.*


y bueno, luego de mirar esa tabla verde me di cuenta:
como si fuese el srvicio militar obligatorio, pero servicio civil obligatorio:
cada ciudadano al terminar sus estudios o como mucho 5 años despues debe trabajar 1 año en el gobierno , obligatorio .
se vera como se los remunera de forma justa, con un sueldo basico o similar al trabajo que dejan  (el cual se guarda por ley) .
durante ese año los que estudiaron medicina iran al area que se ocupa de la salud, leyes y politica organizativa.
quien estudio ingenieria ira a loq ue es obras publicas y cosas afines.
[/COLOR] 
luego de 365 dias se van y entra la nueva camada a continuar las tareas, y las obras que estan en curso se continuan, no hay un politico mafioso , no existe un amo.
solo gente que trabaja.,
si el nuevo grupo que entra ve una irregularidad de un grupo anterior se hace una auditoria y se piden explicaciones.

asi, diganme, como hay impunidad ?? como alguien se atreveria a pedir cometa, u ofrecer algo tramposo ??
cada año gente nueva que haya estudiado.
No hay un individuo que pueda manejar a los demas.

es solo diseñar al estructura, la cual no tendra cabeza y si la tiene sera transparente y cambiara cada año.
si un intento de estupidez se gesta en un año al siguiente el nuevo grupo lo revisara.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

> Respecto del post inicial: Ese proyecto NO SE PUEDE HACER sin un tren bala lleno de oro, sin 12000 planes descansar y sin 12 asociaciones con Schoklender y Bonafini dirigiendo esto.
> Lo firmo y lo afirmo, es irrealizable el proyecto por parte de particulares o privados sin apoyo gubernamental.


en algo tengo que corregir los planes se llaman *planes travaguear *
te damos dinero miseros 1200 pesos y vos vas a marchas,nos votas  y ademas no trabajas nada de nada y te morís de hambre .
enserió quien vive con ese dinero? esa suma solo alcanza para una semana a lo sumoooo ,yo creo que esa jente tiene otros ingresos,trabajo en negro o robos que se yo, pero nadie vive con ese dinero,si yo le diera 1200 pesos a la lemur para el mes a la semana me cuelga en el palo mas alto del campo que encuentre
familia consta 4 niños/adolecente la lemur y su majestad
eso si yo tengo 3 trabajos y me rompo el alma para que no les falte nada


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

> y eso me hace darme cuenta que si se hiciese eso que decis y te marque , lo unico que se conseguiria seria una guerra civil en esa plaza, y los gobernantes en el palco cagandose de risa.


Apoyado 10000 %... *tenemos que cambiar primero* y dejar de comernos todos los cuentitos que nos hacen.

*Cuentito caro:*
Una presidenta quiere un pais moderno y quiere dar la impresion a través de una obra faraónica que le alimente el ego y que quede perpetuada en el tiempo... cosa lógica en la vida de los emperadores y faraones... se perpetuaban a traves de sus obras...

*Pero la version  Arrrrrrrrrrgentina fué:*
Hagamos un anuncio efectista, que reditue políticamente mucho, porque el cuento de *financiar el 100 % de los prestamos para vivienda *salieron solo 50 prestamos para nuestros amigos y duró unos meses la magia ilusoria....... pensemos... pensemos.... ahhhhhhhhhh ya sé!!!
Genial... lo tengo... ya sé de donde voy a sacar unos dinerillos mal habidos..... vamos a dar un anuncio sobre un tren bala.... TODOS sabemos que el tráfico, y los fondos no haran posible nunca esta obra, pero.... saben donde ganaremos unos dinerillos...???? en el juicio que los franceses nos haran por no realizarlo...!!!!!!
Pactamos con los franceses de entrada que la obra no se hará porque no tenemos ni para repuestos, pero lo que resulte por la demanda por incumplimiento lo dividimos y listo... total... armamos todo esto bien y la oposición se nos va a tirar como perros rabiosos y lógicamente que no se hará porque es inviable, Tecnicamente, financieramente y porque la oposicion no nos dejara!!!! es genial... despues puedo volcarles la culpa a ellos!!!! y nosotros somos lo buenos que queremos hacer y la oposicion queda como la maquina de impedir.
Soy una genia......



> *enserió quien vive con ese dinero? esa suma solo alcanza para una semana a lo sumoooo*


Estimado monarca, es evidente que Ud no sale de su palacio...
Debo confesarle que la mayoría tiene un promedio de 3 planes descansar por hogar.
Que cuando Delía, Castells y otros especímenes le hacen una movilización en accion social, sectores del gobierno reparten un promedio de 2000 a 3000 planes descansar al representante que corresponda para que lo reparta entre la tribu.. por supuesto... de 3000 que les dan para administrar llegan unos 2000 a la tribu... imagine el "retorno" y lo que se quedan los caciques?

Tiene que salir de su burbuja y recorrer el país, en la provincia de Mendoza no pudieron levantar la uva precisamente por falta de personal nativo, lo pudieron hacer muy fuera de termino con los peones golondrina Bolivianos y Chilenos, pero nó con los nativos, cuando se les preguntó a los bodegueros porque pasó tal cosa, dijeron precisamente esto pero con el grabador apagado, para que el gobierno no los tilde de desestabilizadores o posibles represalias, recuerde que un sujeto llamado Manzano es rey en las comarcas Mendocinas y TODOS sabemos que la frase: *Yo robo para la corona*, le pertenece en exclusiva.
Hay que recorrer país.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

justo el otro dia lo comentaba 
los negros no son tan estúpidos como parecen,o sea no se van a romper el lomo por un sueldo miserable y optan por no trabajar,
si encuentro el link donde lo comentaba lo pongo ,todo tiene que ver con la educación



en mi barrio ay muchos de esos piqueteros les voy a preguntar cuanto planes y dinero le sacan al gobierno,
pero te puedo adelantar que ay un conocido que junta gente para ir a los piquetes y les da 50 pesos por cabeza y si no van les descuentan dinero y asta le quitan el plan ,cuando junte mas datos de como se esta manejando todo esto,que no te quepa la menor duda que lo digo y lo denuncio
PD:
  me olvidava del plan les descuentan una suma que supuestamente es por los gastos para los colectivos sanguches y esas cosas



lee el #84 de este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/arenero-nuevo-limpio-65406/index5.html


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ,que no te quepa la menor duda que lo digo y lo denuncio


 
no se haga el gallito don lemur, que va a necesitar 5 trabajos para poder vivir.

estamos donde estamos.



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> ... *tenemos que cambiar primero*
> .-


 
te voy a contar una cosa, que es mi ultima vision de el mundo : 
el ser humano es como es, asi se demuestra luego de miles de años y de muchas naciones en el mundo , no cambiara.
es la naturaleza, el estado natural de las cosas, No esta bien , y las consecuencias se ven en todos lados, pero es lo que es.
es una INMENSIDAD de cosas, que no se puede emepzar.
yo lo veo en miniatura en grupos humanos mas chicos, donde cada uno tiene su forma de pensar, de ver el mundo y de acomodar las cosas en su mente.
no hay nada que cambiar, o mejor dicho no se puede cambiar, por que el ser humano es lo que es:
viene de la naturaleza, viene de sobrevivir, de aprovechar, de engañar.
hay un libro :
neanderthal.
qe cuenta que lo que nos dio la ventaja evolutiva fue la capacidad de engaño, eso esta ligado a un tipo de inteligencia si , y sumando a la insaciable y natural fuerza de sobrevivir, de acomodarnos , de lograr ventaja hace imposible una union.
y donde uno es bueno y sigue reglas otros no lo hacen y logran ventaja.
y donde vos queres ser firme no solo te atacan por dictador, sino que engeneral tienen razon por que el poder corrompe.

fijate que el otro dia hablaba de un tema controversial: el derecho o la libertad de pesar y de elegir credo o religion o pensamiento de otro tipo........y yo decia que esta mal , y ademas es una mentira.
esta mal por que si cada uno cree en una boludez distinta asi nos vivimos peleando, es OTRO MOTIVO mas de eterna disputa y discusion , pero ADEMAS, aunque nos dejen ,.......... ni siquiera en verdad tenemso libertad de pensar o creer.
un judio ortodoxo en israel pide a gritos su libertad de credo, el infeliz no se da cuenta que jamas la tuvo:
fue obligado desde chiquito a creer en lo que sus padres y poderosos de su clan le metieron como lavado de cerebro.
y bueno , eso pasa a todo el mundo , sin ser ortodoxo.

tenemos un poder (inteligencia y demas) que no sabemso usar, que nos envolvio a lo largo de la historia y vivimsosen una sociedad politica hecha como la miercoles en base a conveniencia, una sociedad religiosa (ojala una.......un monton ) pasada de generacion en generacion a lo tonto.
culturas, formas de pensar.

libres ???? JA !!!

que podemos hacer ??
es mas..............si VOS encontras la respuesta, te liberas de toda la porqueria que te hace prejuzgar y ves un camino........encontraras el climax de la frustracion, por que el resto del mundo no encontro eso , y no lo ve, no cree lo que vos pregonas, es mas, dice que sos un loco , como este que quiere hacer su cohete casero, y te preguntaran :
que queres ?? 
plata??

no entendes la gigantesca sopa?? 
la marea humana y que cada individuo cree tener la razon .
y cada uno ve las cosas distintas , en general (ho casualidad) como les conviene .

*te presentare a un grupo humano chico y muy comun :*
vos apareces con "la justa", por que el que estaba antes era un chanta :

++ un viejo piensa "que se cree este mocoso que viene a querer mandar ".
++ otro desconfiado " seguro que este trama algo, quiere manejarnos " .
++ un par de viejitas dicen: "a mi el otro señor me caia bien " 
++ alguna otra /o  "no entiendo de que habla .. quien es ??  "
++ mas de uno pensara "yo con el otro obtenia beneficio , y ahora cae este " .
++ otro " yo soy ingeniero, o trabaje 40 años en xxxx , este va a saber mas que yo " 
++ yo me quedo a escuchar, solo me interesa ver si me hacen lo mio o saco algo a mi favor, voy a ver que pasa.

en fin, mucha gente , y todos individuos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

que , que no ?si yo ,me da bronca las injusticias ,siempre estoy criticando . lo de tres trabajos es una exageración ,vivo vagando ¡¡ 
PD:
    fer y fer2 son gemelos ¡¡¡¡ casi que piensan  lo mismo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

> el ser humano es como es, asi se demuestra luego de miles de años y de muchas naciones en el mundo , no cambiara.


Claro que hemos cambiado.

En tiempos de los Fenicios mantener la cabeza pegada al cuerpo era un logro, lo mas comun era que te la cortaran por cualquier pavada.

Miles de años después cortaban cabezas si decías que la tierra era redonda

Cientos de años despues no cortaban mas cabezas porque se quedaban sin esclavos, era bueno tener uno.

Otros cientos de años despues era malo tener esclavos, era bueno ir a la guerra.

Menos de 100 despues ya es malo ir a la guerra.

Lo que sí hay es una pérdida RELATIVA, mejoramos mucho, pero nos desfasamos entre sabiduria y solidaridad.
Sabemos un montonzaso pero seguimos muriendo de hambre cuando se sabe que hay alimentos de sobra.

Nosotros crecimos sin la palabra ecosistema, hoy nuestros hijos la tienen mas incorporada.

Confío que saldremos adelante, no será fácil, pero se hará.
Pero para eso no podemos ser contemplativos, exijamos, si no podemos posicionarnos enérgicamente ante las desigualdades seguiremos sin evolucionar por mérito propio.

.-

De todas maneras, lo que propone el Danés, no es posible sin apoyo gubernamental, punto.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

en eso no te equivocas .
yo tambien pienso que hemos evolucionado, somos sociedades de millones y no nos matamos como antes, pero tambien evoluciono la parte de poder, el que estaba en el castillo.
y hay cosas que evolucionaron , en forma impredecible, o no como uno quisiera.
sociedades dociles, y es por lo que te puse mas atras.
hoy la esclavitud esta abolida, pero sigue existiendo , tenemso derechos pero te dan palos si los pedis., en fin .


lo de el ecosistema, hace mucho puse un tema.
como ya te dije cada uno es eso :
un individuo, y en la sociedad actual que te enseña que "tenes derechos" eso es ua carga INMENSA en la naturaleza.

es como un enjambre de millones de hormigas marabunta Y TODAS SE CREEN REINAS !!!
cada persona tiene derechos, por que es justo.
derecho a tener su cassa, TV , aire acondicionado, un terreno , 2 o 3 hijos, un nuevo celular.
y TODO ESO es a costa de algo .
da para largo, pero ya me quiero acostar.

luego la poblacion sube, ya comente lo de la contaminacion, es inevitable, no importa lo que hagamos , si seguimos creciendo en poblacion , no hay forma, si invadis un terreno lo estas contaminando, si te metes en un bosque virgen con tu casa de leños muy ecologica, no importa, lo estas contaminando , por que entras con tu auto y por que tenes un baño y por que lavas lso platos con jabon , y por que un vecino (y miles atras de el ) al verte diran que "tambien tienen derecho" 

es inevitable.
la cosa cambio, si, es exacto como decis.
ya no nos matamos como antes, es distinto, solucionamso bastante bien un tema , pero eso genra nuevos problemas , como dije: millones de individuos, individuales y egoistas y que "tienen derechos" , y encima en un sistema que (casi diria por nuestra naturaleza ) necesitamso que a las masas las guien y como se dan las cosas los guias siempre son  sociopatas .
(el poder corrompe y el poder absoluto..... ) 

y es seguro que mucha gente ira tomando conciencia ecologica, frente a lo inevitable y tremendo, cuando sea tarde .



PD: el danes ese es un capo:
se entretiene con lo que quiere hacer, anda a saber las rubias que conquista con su "cuetito" , encima consigue plata de particulares, y en una de esas un politico danes lee esto y a vos y LE DAN APOYO GUBERNAMENTAL !!!!!!!! y ahi se para:
plan descansar hasta que se jubile.........por que lo importante es la intencion .
y mientras lo escribo en broma me doy cuenta que no es tan asi.
ni vos ni yo sabemos por esa pagina si es un chanta.
pero anda a saber........OBVIO que asi a lo casero no lograra el objetivo que se propone ......pero si el tipo se mata y consigue logros , anda a saber donde termina con suerte .

no sabemos si es un aviso o noticia de un pediodico tipo "encontraron al yeti".
o si hay un loco apasionado , que se junto con un monton de pibes de ingenieria y estan dandole para adelante, ES OBVIO lo que decis, es mas que claro , hay materiales especificos, chorrada de equipo necesario , logistica y .........de todo .

y todo se ve menjor luego de dormir, asi que hasta mañana


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Juasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Estas conversaciones a las 3 AM son dignas de trasnochadores borrachines...
.-

Le voy a pedir una comision al Danes si consigue el financiamiento.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

jajaja pero son las conversaciones mas sinceras
y mañana seguro me duermo en el laburo ¡¡bueno si me ven en el foro como todo el dia de ayer es porque falte otra ves


----------



## chclau (Mar 8, 2012)

Yo visité la página y no me parecieron dos que se están rascando a cuenta de otros. Aventureros? Seguro. Pero iguales los ha habido y los hay en toda la historia y como dije, no veo que se rasquen mucho que digamos.

No sé si tendrán éxito o no, pero proyectos similares como el Premio X de Ansari impulsaron a que el turismo espacial sea una industria en desarrollo. Muchos de los grandes avances fueron al principio juguetes sólo al alcance de los millonarios, para después abaratarse y estar al alcance de más gente. Los loquitos que se hacían sus avioncitos a comienzos del s.XX no eran tan diferentes tampoco, y unos cuantos de ellos vivían de dar espectáculo y pasar el sombrero. Otros vivían de mecenas, que también es mangueo, pero más concentrado. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Para vos tengo unos planos de un colisionador de hadrones, baratito, baratito....

.-


----------



## chclau (Mar 8, 2012)

Cuánta bronca que te causa este tema. Yo te digo mi opinión. Así como muchos contribuyen en este foro con su tiempo, ellos se consiguen gente que les pone tiempo y guita. Yo no lo veo una estafa, porque ellos algo hacen, así como este foro no es una estafa, porque la gente enseña y aprende. Es mi opinión, vos podés pensar lo que quieras.


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 8, 2012)

Desde mi punto de vista, Ferdinando12 en tu planteo se te escapa algo muy importante que es la inspiracion. Es lo que lleva a una persona a "vivir" sus anhelos en la vida de otra. Un estafador es la persona que por medios de engaños te roba, este tipo te hace participe de su anhelo y por una suma de plata te trasmite su empuje y su deseo de superacion, te involucra. Eso no es robar. A mi parecer es algo muy interesante.
Me gusta mucho la carpinteria, y el audio.Despues de mucho tiempo decidi armarme unos baffles de calidad, de alta calidad, unos baffles que pudieran competir con productos comerciales de varios miles de dolares y lo logre. Mientras los estaba haciendo varios amigos se venian a mi casa a ver como los armaba, y hasta uno me ofrecio dinero para poner una "fabriquita chiquita". Sabes por que sucede eso, porque con lo que haces, inspiras a otras personas a realizar cosas, los animas. En este momento pegate una vuelta por fotos de baffles hechos en casa y vas a ver las fotos de juanfilas, y los comentarios de mucha gente que quiere armarse sus propios baffles. Precisamente porque la inspiracion es contagiosa, y eso es muy bueno.
Y tambien tenes que tener un cuenta algo mas importante, sinceramente no se a cuenta gente le interesaria armar un colisionador de hadrones, principalmente por su utilidad, pero no sabes cuanta gente le gustaria armar un sistema de calientamiento de agua solar por ejemplo. 

Es solo vivir y dejar vivir.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

*chclau*:
Evidentemente no entendiste nada.

La diferencia entre este foro y ese proyecto es que acá se ayuda GRATUITAMENTE.
En este foro no hay un _cuento_ de algo que es _imposible hacer_ y para lo cual _es condicion necesaria_ tu aporte en $, acá sencillamente hay unas personas que ponen tiempo y *SU PROPIO dinero* para mantenerlo levantado. (aprovechá y dejale un saludo al staff)

Hay diferencias notables, pero no las ves.
*Respeto tu opinion y aunque no la comparto estoy dispuesto a defender a muerte tu derecho a opinar.*

Poseo una escala de valores y en *MI* escala de valores lo que este Danés hace es una estafa, no puedo mirar con ojos bondadosos y creer que son unos buenos chicos que hacen estas cosas porque son personitas con inquietudes.

A ver... tal vez si lo desmenuzo mas puedas entender.

Todos podemos hacer proyectos de cualquier cosa, habrá gente que quiera ayudarnos o nó, la credibilidad, factibilidad y muchos otros factores mas secundarios, serán los responsables del éxito o fracaso.
Una cosa es este foro en el cual su "espiritu rector" es reunir a los que amamos esta profesión con esta hermosa herramienta llamada foro y compartir y ayudar con el placer que eso conlleva.

Otra cosa es hacer un proyecto (no importa cual) en el cual el "espíritu rector" es fabricar en primer lugar una salida laboral para el que lo propone.
No tiene nada de inhumano, me gustaría vivir de la web sentado delante de esta pantalla.
Como podemos inferir que se trata de esto? muy simple, en la propuesta.
Si armo un foro, digamos, de como reparar PCs y mi objeto es generar muchas visitas para poder vivir de la publicidad del sitio, debo poder reunir información de excelencia y contenidos ricos y variables que hagan que pueda fidelizar a los que me visitan y atrapar a los nuevos, esto es así ya que reparar PCs es MUCHO mas fácil que usar un 555 como PWM.
Ahora si el foro trata de armar un colisionador de hadrones en el patio de tu casa o de fabricar coheteria espacial por particulares, el tema es tan, pero tan complejo que deberías tener la suficiente informacion y conocimientos como para saber que es *TOTALMENTE IMPOSIBLE* lograrlo sin un *mínimo indispensable*. Este *mínimo indispensable* involucra políticas de gobierno y MILES de millones de dolares, si no está este *mínimo indispensable* no se puede ni intentar.
*Este Danés lo sabe a ciencia cabal*.

Si con mi foro pido colaboraciones en dinero para mantenerlo, me muero de hambre por el simple hecho que la info que yo pueda reunir se encuentra replicada hasta el cansancio en la web, porque debería ayudarte con mi dinero? no es dificil, es fácil y no me revela nada.

Ahora... gente que quiera poner a otra gente en órbita y sepa algo de cohetería y balistica espacial cuanta hay? no muchas y como es un tema que "encanta" por lo titanico de la tarea de un Danés que se propuso desafiar al programa aeroespacial europeo y norteamericano, despierta las simpatías por lo quijotesco..
.-pobre hombre vamos a ayudarlo fijate lo que quiere hacer, necesita mucha ayuda...

No soy Psicologo, pero estos mecanismos de empatía existen y se explotan a full.
Si recibes un mail de una persona desde la India diciendote que recibió una herencia que está depositada en un banco pero que no puede retirarla y que para poder acceder a ese dinero necesita que otra persona le haga los trámites de retiro y que el lo va a recompensar con miles de rupias... pide tu ayuda y dentro de esa ayuda hay involucrados muchos sellados y tramites que en total hay que pagar U$S 100 para cerrar el tema, vos le creerias?
----> SI    NO  --- tachar lo que corresponda.
Este engaño que es un cuento INcreíble lleva recaudados mas de 3000 millones de dolares !!!!

Como no va a existir gente que apoye MI proyecto personal de coheteria espacial...!!!!!!

Para muchas personas es viable, posible y hasta inocentemente querible este Danés.
Para mí hay que colgarlo de los pulgares de los pies en una plaza pública. O felicitarlo por vivir de la ignorancia sobre este tema?

Que TU escala de valores opine.

*cyverlarva*:
No entendiste nada.
No se trata de inspiracion el cuentito de poner gente en órbita por parte de un particualar o 10.000 particulares.
No tengo nada contra la inspiración en la medida que no fomente la desnutricion cerebral.

¿Como es eso de poseer una postura crítica y poder posicionarse delante de un tema que es una estafa encubierta y equipararlo con que hay que dejar vivir?
Para vos es un tema de dejar vivir?

Tal vez cuando abandones la etapa larvaria y pases a mariposa lo entiendas, por ahora estas en etapa larvaria.

.-


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 8, 2012)

> No entendiste nada.
> No se trata de inspiracion el cuentito de poner gente en órbita por parte de un particualar o 10.000 particulares.
> No tengo nada contra la inspiración en la medida que no fomente la desnutricion cerebral.
> 
> ...



Jajaja, me gusto lo de etapa larvaria.

Esta lindo tu cuentito, pero te equivocas en algo importante, que es en juzgar.

Muchas veces la gente se siente identificada con los sueños de los demas, y como te dije el altruismo es algo muy gratificante. Y que si el tipo no va a ningun lado, y que si la porqueria que arma ni levanta del suelo. Vos desde tu lugar podes juzgar si el tipo que puso la platita no es feliz con solo sentirse participe de la chiquilinada del otro?
El tipo te vende su sueño y si queres garpas y sino haces como vos , lo miras por la tele. Me parece liviano, y poco serio tu "analisis" de su planteo.
Las grandes empresas muchas veces parecen disparatadas, y muchas veces nos cambian la vida. 
Seguro que ahora me vas a decir ingenuo y chiquilin pero en mi parecer el equivocado sos vos.

Las posiciones extremistas como la que tenes solo te hacen parcial, no te permiten ver el todo de las cosas. 

Antes de que me tildes de K te voy a aclarar que estoy en total desacuerdo con las politicas de este gobierno, pero algunas cosas hay que aclararlas.
Si vos te crees que los "planes araganear" son la maldicion de este gobierno, tenes una sobredosis de Clarin, el mundo no se acaba en Buenos Aires, si bien el grueso de la poblacion vivie en el conurbano bonaerense el pais es mucho mas grande, y te puedo asegurar que por cada vaguito que va a las marchas de este gobierno, tenes mucha gente que en el interior come con los 1200 pesos que este gobierno "altruista" le tira. Te lo digo porque lo he visto, en mi trabajo juntamos comida, ropa y juguetes y los llevamos al chaco, y te aseguro que sin esos 1200 pesos roñosos hay gente que ahora estaria viendo crecer el pasto desde abajo.

Uno de los gastos mas grandes de este gobierno fueron las jubilaciones a las amas de casa, gente que nunca pago un peso y ahora esta jubilada, mi madre es una de esas, y la verdad estoy muy contento, mi papa pago toda su vida la jubilacion y solo gana 100 pesos mas que mi madre, si me preguntas lo considero totalmente injusto pero a mi madre la ayudo mucho.No veo ninguna queja de nadie, y el gasto existio. Vos con tu analisis proteccionista que me dirias?

En mi trabajo vivo y padezco las marchas de los muchachos que son herramientas del los politicos de turno, ya que me afectan directamente. Pero hay que ser responsables con lo que se manifiesta, no podemos juzgar viendo la punta del ovillo.

De onda te digo, tu analisis es poco serio y casi infantil. 

Saludos


----------



## chclau (Mar 8, 2012)

Ferdinando, te nombré el proyecto Anseri y no sé si lo notaste. Ese concurso, cuyo premio inmediato eran 10 millones de dólares, tuvo como fruto inmediato las espacionaves de Virgin Atlantic. Por ese premio de diez millones, participaron más de VEINTE grupos tratando de hacer una nave que ponga, no una persona, sino tres, en órbita baja. Así que como ves, no se trata necesariamente de miles de millones de dólares. Si no, nadie habría participado. Justamente lo que se intenta demostrar es que esa imagen de que al espacio se llega solamente con miles de millones de dólares, es una idea equivocada.

El tipo éste en cuestión, hizo ya tres submarinos. Uno de ellos es el mayor submarino privado del mundo, y está en funcionamiento. Ni los submarinos que hizo, ni el cohete, que no me parece ningún juguete, son estafas comparables a la herencia de India o de Nigeria por email.

En una época, los grandes investigadores como Da Vinci se buscaban algún ricachón para tener con qué comprar la sopa mientras pensaba en ornitópteros. Este tipo en vez de ir a un ricachón, va a la clase media. No lo comparo con Da Vinci en grandeza, sólo en sus métodos. Yo vi el sitio y hay ahí pila de motores cohetes, y una nave que aunque abortó, llegó a 3 km. de altura y no me parece ningún juguete. Igual no te digo que me corto las venas por ellos, porque no los conozco. Simplemente, a primera vista, no me parecen unos tremendos HDP como vos los pintás.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> *chclau*:
> 
> Tal vez cuando abandones la etapa larvaria y pases a mariposa lo entiendas, por ahora estas en etapa larvaria.
> 
> .-



 .........sabes cual es tu problema??
sos demasiado agresivo con este tema.
es obvio que despierta cosas activas, broncas que ........¿ donde vivis ??
a....en mi pais.......ya comprendo 

cada quien , como me paso a mi ve ciertas cosas, todos "armamos" en  nuestra cabeza la historia, y en esa historia falta mucha info.
y como falta info ya que es una simple nota cada quien ve o arma la historia segun lo que le hace sentir en la primer vision ( y lo que le hace sentir depende de su estado de animo ) .
vos estas muy caliente por ciertas cotidianeidades, y este tema lo agrupaste como "otro estafador " y saltas a la yugular, NO hay error en tu deduccion de imposibilidad sin millones y una estructura cientifica.

pero tampoco hay error en los otros (incluyendome) en preferir ser mas gentiles y llenar los ttremendos faltantes en esa info. con buena onda y ilusiones de sinceridad, en ver el lado bueno de esta moraleja.

a ser feliz muchacho !!!!!! 
si para eso hay que ser un poco mas ingenuo, ........y bueno ...uno elige.

tambien hay que tener en cuenta  otra cosa:
el pais.
aca vivimos como perros, peleando por el peso, pretender tener un auto y mantenerlo ya es un lujo, pretender vivir bien con la fisica, o con el diseño de lo que estudiaste es otra cosa a resignar, aca y en muchas partes y hay que trabajar de lo que hay , pero NO en todos lados es igual, hay gente que tuvo suerte, donde le toco vivir, y el camino que le toco seguir.......

por dar un ejemplo en EEUU recuerdo que hace mucho se remataban rezagos militares entre ellos motores que funcionaban, y motores de jet, eran refuerzos para aceleracion , de esos que los prendes y no paran , (combustible tipo de cohete) ..bueno, no importa, por monedas.
son distintas culturas y posibilidades.
tambien he leido que en otros paises cuando un ingeniero se jubila se dedica a hacer cosas, como proyectos bien de ingenieria, desarrollos machazos.....
en fin.
aca un ingeniero se jubila y no quiere saber mas nada, bueno, eso si no se muere antes de jubilarse, por que entre la presion de mantener el hogar y la jubilacion que magicamente esta sobre el promedio de vida, es negocio redondo , y que aca es mas facil ser ingnierdo de oficina que de desarrollo.

no se si ves el punto ferdinando.

vos estas SUMERGIDO en Argentina (y la mala onda) y en otras partes de el mundo y en otros niveles sociales es distinto .

no digo que sea o no justo este caso, NO IMPORTA ya no se trata de este caso puntual.
sino de las posibilidades .


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

para *cyverlarva*:
Ah, ok, lo tuyo era para justificar politicas de gobierno, ahora se entiende.

Respeto tu opinion pero yo *no hice el cuentito de querer poner gente en orbita* con mis sueños.
Incluso creo que en todo lo que escribí no se puede inferir que estoy contra los sueños.

Lo "mío" es que hay un vivo que con un cuento que *EL SABE perfectamente* es imposible de realizar en forma particular igual lo hace y no se trata de sueños, se trata de factibilidad técnica y viabilidad económica y este supuesto "soñador" no es un soñador por lo que hace, soñadores fueron los que imaginaron y persiguieron la tarea de pisar nuestra única luna.

Veo que tenes problemas de comprension de texto y por eso te voy a ayudar gratuitamente.

Este individuo SABE perfectamente que no se puede hacer o vos te crees que es un idiota el que puede levantar un vector? (en cohetería se le llama al cohete en sí, que puede transportar cosas, hombres ó explosivos ó satelites de comunicaciones), no es un soñador desprevenido que se iluminó de pronto y no sabe o no comprende los requisitos de mínima para tal proyecto... y por lo que escribiste se puede inferir que vos crees que este inocente señor no sabe estas cosas basicas y anda por el mundo creyendo que el solito puede poner gente en órbita.

*La propia característica de la tarea que emprendió conlleva, ineludiblemente dentro de sus saberes de mínima, la certeza de lo alejado que está de llevar ese proyecto adelante*, no es que mágicamente el tipo puede poner cohetes con combustibles sólidos, calcular cantidad de impulsión versus gravedad terrestre, manejo de teoria de masas dinámicas e ignorar mágicamente todas las carencias que tiene para lograrlo, tu razonamiento trata de justificar que una persona sabe escribir, construye frases aleatorias, poemas pero no sabe leer  !!!!

No existe el saber escribir y no saber leer, captás la idea? no existe el querer poner gente en órbita e ignorar las dificultades que eso conlleva.

Pero a vos eso no te interesa, vos ves mas allá de la punta del ovillo... para tu moral está lícito, que pague el que quiera y el que no que no pague, pero no condenemos a este pobre soñador por engañar a gentes como vos.

Resumiendo, lo que publicastes aparte de que tenías ganas de poner tu defensa de políticas gubernamentales es que estás pidiendo a gritos que te dejen ser engañado, que es tu derecho y queres ejercerlo en plenitud, dejenme creer y no critiquen, porque si critican esto me critican a mí...... porque.... YO creo !!!!!!
Muy humano y para nada condenable, pero no vengas a meter la lengua desde el pulpito inmaculado de los politicastros que defendés, porque inmaculados no son y politicastros tampoco, ni llegan.

Ahora si tu debate es opinar sobre el post en sí, bienvenido, yo opino que lo que este señor Danes hace configura una estafa y que el no ignora que no puede lograr eso y lo sabe.

*fernandob*:
Tampoco me pases a categoria fundamentalista islamico.
Curiosamente estoy en paz y realmente pleno por suerte en casi todos los apectos personales, lo que eso sí, el muerto no se puede asustar del degollado, lo que no tengo es "tibieza", no soy tímido para posicionarme ante cosas que indignan de alguna manera.
El tema no dá para mas francamente, vos precisamente un soldado de la opinion pide con indulgencia ser mas ingenuo, me despistás.

.-


----------



## chclau (Mar 8, 2012)

Lo mismo dijiste del submarino, y resulta que el tipo se mandó el submarino privado más grande del mundo. Y todos los que participaron en un concurso para poner tres tipos en órbita por un "mísero" premio de diez millones de dólares de premio, son todos estafadores.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

viste que pusieron el proyecto ese que tenia un premio de 10 milloones de dolares??

te hago una pregunta:
y si...........

y si este danes tiene claro que :
empieza, recibe donaciones de 20 dolares y avanza un poquito, recibe donaciones de 100 dolares y avanza un poquito mas (ojo, hasta aca no avanzo ni un 2% el proyecto final ) pero sabe que esta la posibilidad de que se prenda en algun momento gente grosa, no tanto que pongan plata sino recursos.
y a eso apunta ??? 

y si tiene bien claro lo que vos decis , que no se puede con donaciones de 20 dolares y con solo sus ganas y las de unos aficionados pero como empresario espera que "piquen " otros mas grosos ?? 

que ?? 

no le interesa uno que ponga 1 millon verde sino que lo interesa uno que haya participado en el concurso Anseri ??

No sabes , no sabemos.
mira aca, el dueño de coto yo lo conoci cuando tenia UNA carniceria chiquita.
de verdad, atendia cerca de tribunales.
mi mama iba a comprar carne.

viste la historia de el que hizo facebook ??? 
(la pelicula) el loco se copio la idea, la lanzo con todas las ganas y luego se lleno de inversores y la empresa crecio , ya el loco ni mandaba, se le fue de las manos, pero el fue el creador y por lo tanto era parte de la marejada que se formo .
aunque ya ni pinche ni corte, solo pase a mirar.


esta LLENO  de estafadores, pero eso no quiere decir que SOLO haya estafadores.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Soy el único que entendió el post inicial? gente en órbita no es 103 Km como el proyecto Anseri.
Si despojo del proyecto inicial la parte de orbitar la tierra entonces todo es factible y sí, coincidiré con vos plenamente.

Porque esa manía de quitarle un pedacito de acá y otro mas allá y equiparar gente orbitando con volar a 103 Km de altura? y pretender que esa *mínima* diferencia los hace equiparables? así cualquier razonamiento se desnaturaliza.

.-


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> *fernandob*:
> Tampoco me pases a categoria fundamentalista islamico.
> Curiosamente estoy en paz y realmente pleno por suerte en casi todos los apectos personales, lo que eso sí, el muerto no se puede asustar del degollado, lo que no tengo es "tibieza", no soy tímido para posicionarme ante cosas que indignan de alguna manera.
> El tema no dá para mas francamente, vos precisamente un soldado de la opinion pide con indulgencia ser mas ingenuo, me despistás.
> ...


 
nunca te paso el atacar a alguien o culparlo , algo que era como vos pensas........pero justo en ese caso te equivocaste y fuiste injusto ??? 
el mundo te acelera, y los ejemplos te ponen duro.
ya se que de tanto que uno ve niños en la calle pidiendo para comer y cuando te acercas a aayudar te roban uno se ha vuelto inmune.
pero a veces es real la cosa, y luego uno se siente mal , se que no podes en la vida real ser debil.
pero este es solo un tema de el foro .
fijate una cosa:
ya varios escriben y te muestran OTRO punto de vista.
y te dimos ejemplos de :

y si tal vez...........

No te niego, si esto fuese cosa de la vida real, y tengo que elegir : opino como vos, por que en la vida real , y mas aca donde vivimos la desconfianza es lo primero y la realidad esta llena de estafadores.

pero esto es solo lo que es .





Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Soy el único que entendió el post inicial? gente en órbita no es 103 Km como el proyecto Anseri.
> Si despojo del proyecto inicial la parte de orbitar la tierra entonces todo es factible y sí, coincidiré con vos plenamente.
> 
> Porque esa manía de quitarle un pedacito de acá y otro mas allá y equiparar gente orbitando con volar a 103 Km de altura? y pretender que esa *mínima* diferencia los hace equiparables? así cualquier razonamiento se desnaturaliza.
> ...


 
ah....yo no tengo idea de esos aspectos tecnicos, yo vine hace 20 mil años en la nave de mi viejo que se hizo moco y desde esa vez no volvi al espacio.

pero como te puse mas atras quizas el tipo sea piola y apunte a mas como decis para solo crear ilusion, pero tenga otros objetivos opcionales.
o quizas el tipo espera a ver quien se prende grosso , anda a saber.



ferdinando:

ni vos ni yo sabemos.
lo que si se es que no todo el mundo es como Argentina.

es mas , aca mismo si agarras a un cartonero y le decis que vas a construir un edificio (sos arquitecto) te mira con cara de loco .
o si le decis a un tipo que ni tiene primaria hecha que vas a hacer una flota de cuadricopteros inteligentes con unos amigos de la facu de ingenieria te mira con cara de loco .

es todo relativo, y vos estas sumergido en el ACA .

yo no se si ese tipo es ingeniero o arquitecto, hay gente que le gusta dirigir y tiene mucha ambicion, un tipo que dirigio obras grosas se tiene fe en cualquiera.
y SABE (y en eso coincido con vos) que necesita para hacer esa obra.
bueno , si ese tipo es asi lo que necesita es inversores, socios y logistica .
bueno..........eso que esta haciendo es justo el camino.
verso, pedir ayuda, ofrecer un sueño .

ahora , que hara si consigue 10 palos verdes ?? se raja o le da duro al proyecto ??
anda a saber.
algo que es casi seguro es que no es un tonto.
si uno le da 100 dolares obvio que no pedira contrato, pero si viene uno groso con tecnologia y plata seguro que le hara firmar cosas con abogados presentes, eso se cae de maduro por que el que entra con plata no hizo la plata de ingenuo.

es asi.

s mas , si lees el tituo de este tema uno termina luego de charla y charla volviendo a el :
como construir y financiar........

(si, ya se ,c on el mismo sistema tambien se puede ESTAFAR) .

como te puso cyberlarva : y con ganas y con fe  y con voluntad y con ilusion y compartiendo .......
ya se , (de nuevo ) estoy de acuerdo con vos : en OTRO pais.
pero bueno en el tema se aclara que no esta en  Argentina (habia puesto que no era agentino  , pero lo cambie, por que si hay muchos Argentinos buenos , el problema es done y como vivimos) .


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ah....yo no tengo idea de esos aspectos tecnicos, yo vine hace 20 mil años en la nave de mi viejo que se hizo moco y desde esa vez no volvi al espacio.


Como tengo idea justamente opino, si no me quedaba callado.



> pero como te puse mas atras quizas el tipo sea piola y apunte a mas como decis para solo crear ilusion, pero tenga otros objetivos opcionales.
> o quizas el tipo espera a ver quien se prende grosso , anda a saber.


Coincido plenamente, tiene otros objetivos opcionales, pero hay un detalle que por lo menos me indica que no son claros, poner gente en orbita, si vos me sacas esto último de la noticia, yo me retracto, si?

.-

Tengo unos planitos para hacer un colisionador en casa...

Me contaron una anécdota de como hacer tu primer millon de dolares.
Un tipo imprimió un millon de libros en blanco, son solo una frase en la primera hoja: venda un millon de libros como este.

Sí, tal vez sea como decís... sea cuestion de ponerse a hacer cosas como estas a ver si enganchamos a visionarios del negocio, por ahí donde flaquea todo este andamiaje sea con un ejemplo del tipo de la historia de Facebook, quien car#%=]+ajos le iba acreer si el armaba un post como el de la noticia ?? como financiar su propio negocio de internet exitoso....
Todos sabemos que la industria aeroespacial es un negocio de los gordos... quien no quiere participar en un negocio de por sí exitoso? porque será que no es muy comun? que les pasa a los visionarios que no aportan en mas cantidad? fijate Bill Gates III, miles de millones de dolares en dinero en causas humanitarias pero no se le dio por este lado.. y los típicos inversores angeles? y los chicos de Wall Street?
Para mí es un vivillo que contruyó su propio nicho laboral.

.-


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

no dedicas calma y tiempo para leer todo lo que te estan poniendo y estas emperrado en tu posicion (ganarla) , asi no escuchas (lees) y no comprendes lo que te quieren decir.

.
.
.



y NO , no quiero tus planos, me huele a trampa, sos muy negativo, seguro te vas con mis 10 pesos .


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jajajajajaja, abrazos.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

creo que fer-b encontró con quien debatir ,pero se canso jajajaj


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

sospecho que sí, vaya uno a saber....

Queres unos planitos que tengo? es un proyectito lindo... 

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

pero para que se puede usar el colisionador? si mata algo, si.
si solo hace chipas, no de esos tengo muchos jajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Jajajajajaja, abrazos.
> 
> .-


 
igualmente ...................


----------



## chclau (Mar 8, 2012)

Pero que cabezón, sos peor que yo. La empresa se llama Copenhaguen Suborbitals, no? Y en la página también dicen que el objetivo es poner UNA persona a altura suborbital. Muchas otras empresas han hecho mucho más que eso, con presupuestos, no de miles de millones, "solamente", de millones de dólares. 

Y el submarino que construyó el vago, lo buscaste? No es difícil de encontrar

A veces es más fácil decir... me equivoqué.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> A veces es más fácil decir... me equivoqué.



 te equivocas, eso esta en mucha gente entre las cosas mas dificiles de decir.





fernandob dijo:


> *te presentare a un grupo humano chico y muy comun :*
> 
> (ver mi respuesta 17 de este tema)
> .



lo de NO ser facil decir "me equivoque " o disculpame , eso esta entre la gente comun .


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 8, 2012)

> para cyverlarva:
> Ah, ok, lo tuyo era para justificar politicas de gobierno, ahora se entiende.
> 
> Respeto tu opinion pero yo no hice el cuentito de querer poner gente en orbita con mis sueños.
> ...



Pense en dejarla pasar pero no, no creo que sea lo correcto. 

Recurris a una mala forma de contestar que es contestar desde la soberbia, desde la superacion intentando minimizar lo que digo, pero te equivocas, quien te nombro el corregidor de la raza humana. Estoy hablando de una idea no de tus hijos, la violencia que expresas solo denota la frustracion que tenes y que queres contagiar. Mi respuesta sobre la dirigencia de nuestro pais, solo es un comentario a tu post de la pagina anterior. Y para variar solo leiste lo que te conviene para atacarme, sin entender de que estoy hablando. Atacas por deporte. Tus comentarios politicos son infantiles, denotan un desconocimiento total de lo que decis, a mi tampoco me gusta mantener vagos, pero me informo y se de lo que hablo, tratar de negritos a la gente es xenofobo, y esta penado por la ley. Pensalo.
No es necesario que me instruyas gratuitamente, para que una persona enseñe debe contar con el respeto del estudiante, vos no mereces el mas minimo respeto, ya que no respetas a los demas.

No soy ningun ingenuo, tengo un trabajo que me expone a muchas cosas bastante feas, ya que trabajo en la zona de influencia de una villa miseria, con los riesgos y problemas que ello conlleva, pero no puedo caer en el nivel que tenes vos de desprecio a todo, no puedo enseñarle a mi hijo que todo esta perdido, si realmente quiero que tenga un futuro, debo enseñarle que puede soñar y que puede lograr muchas cosas, y que en el camino va a encontrar gente mediocre como vos, y debe ignorarla. 
Al lugar que intentas llevarme con tus planteos de fisico aeroespacial me importan un pepino, me da lo mismo que el tipo quiera armar una maquina para embolsar pedos o un portal a otro universo, lo que me cautiva es su fuerza de voluntad, su deseo de superacion, en el punto en el que esta si lo logra o no es secundario.
En donde el tipo dice que si le mandas 20 dolares , va a armar un hotel en la luna y te va a hacer CEO del mismo? 

Ya te lo dijeron en varias oportunidades, lee, pero lee para entender no para copiar y pegar, Mas alla de tu razon cientifica, esta mi derecho a creer en cualquier boludes, y te guste o no hasta ahora no podes descalificar lo que digo, yo te hablo de un sueño algo intangible, vos me hablas de un vector, el dia que el danes este diga que no pudo veremos como queda la cosa, por ahora segui participando.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 8, 2012)

Ya platearon sus puntos de vista, queda en manos del lector interpretar y concluir.

Gracias por participar.

*Discusión cerrada*


----------

